# Revell 1-72 S100 Sboote with Griffon Set.



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Now back to my normal Genre. This is my next one on the Slipways.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks to be a fun build, I'll be keeping an eye out....:freak:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Buddy and on with the Build. This is her open Bridge Area before and after the P/E was added. These include the Bridge Sidewalls and her forward Bulkhead which is made up of 11 P/E and 3 Film Pieces. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK onto the next step in the Build. References show that the Drainage Holes are in the wrong spots. I sanded them off and redrilled them in the correct Locations. The Exhausts and Water Inlet Pipes were moulded solid so I drilled them out also and backed them to negate the See through effect. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK the hull is now together and the Deck attached. The Mid deck Area has been removed to be replaced with the new section made up from P/E which is being test fitted. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

surfsup,

Your work so far looks really good. I always thought the Germans made some attractive "S" boats. I'll be watching.

Phillip1


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for your comments Phiilip much appreciated. OK onto the Skullcap or the Armoured Wheelhouse. Here is the before and after Pics of the Kit Part with all the P/E work. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

What a difference, huh, original mold plastic to PE?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

coming along nicely


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK next up is the after Section of the Torpedo Tubes. This will show you the before and after Shots of the Work done to them. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Very inspiring, Mark! I just got this kit yesterday and am looking forward to just doing a straight OOB build, instead of using photoetch. keep up the magnificent work, and I hope you'll find the following newsreel clip helpful! That boat really DID live up to her name! :thumbsup:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Yosme-SzeGY


----------

